# RMI - Servlet



## Ermelyn (4. Mrz 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine RMI Kommunikation zwischen einem PingPong Spiel mit einem Servlet realisiert. In Eclips läuft alles super, ohne Probleme. Dann habe ich alles eben auf 2 Computer aufgeteilt, in Tomcat die Policy passend umgeschrieben und am Computer wo der Server läuft, der gestartet wird wenn ich das PingPong Spiel starte, auch die Policy Datei passend eingestellt. Nun kommt wenn ich über die Webseite das PingPong Spiel starten will  folgende Fehlermeldung zurück an mein Servlet

_java.rmi.ConnectException: Connection refused to host: 78.104.101.170; nested exception is: java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out: connectRMI 
Registry einträge: Hello _

"Registry einträge: Hello" lass ich  mir zustäzlich ausgeben. Also "Hello" is der Eintrag in der RMI Registry der existiert. Das seltsame ist das der Server über 192.168.0.101 aufzurufen ist und ich nirgends 78.104.101.170 als IP vergeben hab (ipconfig hat keinen passenden eintrag). 

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee woher plötzlich diese ip kommt, unter der RMI natürlich nichts finden kann? Kann es sein das Eclips intern diese IP verwendet und der Eintrag "Hello" in der RMIRegiststry von Eclips steht (sofern sowas übhaupt existiert)? 

Ich könnte mir nur vorstellen das ich den Server vielleicht falsch starte. Da ich die Serverapplikation beim Starten der Spiel ausführe habe ich immer nur eben das Spiel gestartet ohne das "start java -codebase ... -Djava.rmi.server.codebas.file=... " Könnte das den Fehler verursachen? Ich habe schon versucht das spiel mit den Argmuenten zu starten, dann öffnete sich aber das Spiel nicht.


----------



## fastjack (4. Mrz 2011)

Das ist wahrscheinlich Deine IP-Adresse von außen.


----------



## SlaterB (4. Mrz 2011)

kann ich bestätigen als Anzeige hier im Forum für Moderatoren 

siehe auch
Wie ist meine IP-Adresse?


----------



## Ermelyn (4. Mrz 2011)

Achso... Daran hab ich überhaupt nicht gedacht. OK hab einfach den LAN Stecker gezogen und schon hats funktioniert. Danke!


----------



## fastjack (4. Mrz 2011)

Probier mal dich im Servlet zu "localhost" oder zu "127.0.0.1" zu verbinden.


----------

